# ASUS P4C800 Deluxe e Blocchi di sistema

## blackgenio

Ho come scheda madre una ASUS P4C800E-Deluxe

e ho notato che ogni tanto il pc si blocca .

I blocchi avvengono random senza un'apparente motivo specifico.

Tra l'altro la cosa avviene anche a pc "fermo" , quindi non sotto particolari carichi.

Di solito il mio pc è abituato a lavorare con uptime anche superiori a 5,

però capita che 1 2 volte la settimana si blocca di colpo e devo riavviare.

Qualcuno di voi possiede tale e scheda e ha rilevato un simile problema ?

CPU P4 3.2

Ram 512Mbyte Kingstone

H/D raptor 36Gb sata

2 H/D maxtor da 120Gb sata

Ciao e grazie per eventuali risposte

----------

## shev

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> I blocchi avvengono random senza un'apparente motivo specifico.
> 
> Tra l'altro la cosa avviene anche a pc "fermo" , quindi non sotto particolari carichi

 

Ahia, direi che si tratta probabilmente di problemi hardware. Mi capitava una cosa del genere con una scheda madre vecchia con chipset buggato... prova a fare qualche test sulla ram e sull'hardware in genere. In bocca al lupo!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ahia, direi che si tratta probabilmente di problemi hardware. Mi capitava una cosa del genere con una scheda madre vecchia con chipset buggato... prova a fare qualche test sulla ram e sull'hardware in genere. In bocca al lupo!

 

E auguri direi  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## blackgenio

tra l'altro la cosa mi sta altamente sulle pallette per 2 motivi principali

1) spendo sempre molto per avere del buon hardware su cui lavorare senza problemi

2) tutti i miei amici usano Winzozz e vedendo Linux che mi si pianta

godono   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> 1) spendo sempre molto per avere del buon hardware su cui lavorare senza problemi

 

Al giorno d'oggi l'hardware si assomiglia tutto ed e' quasi tutto di buona qualita'. Questo pero' non vuol dire che e' esente da rotture.

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> 2) tutti i miei amici usano Winzozz e vedendo Linux che mi si pianta
> 
> godono  

 

E lasciali godere se si accontentano di cosi' poco (effettivamente di poco si accontentano se usano win  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## blackgenio

he he he ..

hai ragione

però mi rode non avere un pc ben funzionante ...

i test che posso fare con la ram sono ?

memtest ? altro?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> i test che posso fare con la ram sono ?
> 
> memtest ? altro?

 

Per la ram memtest per il resto non so controlla l'integrita' del fs e del disco.

----------

## blackgenio

appena torno a casa provo memtest

per il resto integrità/disco ho un backup del sistema

fatto che presto proverò ad inserire ... 

vediamo che succede   :Laughing: 

speriamo bene

----------

## paman

io ho la p4p800, ma dovrebbe essere uguale tranne per il chipset i875. Volevo sapere se hai avuto problemi con la scheda di rete integrata che usa il modulo sk98lin. Il modulo veniva caricato correttamente ma non riusciva a pingare altri host.

----------

## blackgenio

sinceramente la scheda integrata non l'ho mai usata

ho messo una d-link perchè le schede in gigabit mi rognano con un access point che ho in rete

però avendo notato che i blocchi avvengono anche mentre traferisco file

pensavo di togliere la d-link e provare quella integrata ..

tu sei riuscito a farla funzionare alla fine ?

----------

## paman

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pensavo di togliere la d-link e provare quella integrata ..
> 
> tu sei riuscito a farla funzionare alla fine ?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=159374

No    :Confused: 

Ho provato anche con ArchLinux, ma ping da' host non raggiungibile. Tutti i moduli sono ok.  Con fedora tutto funziona. Cmq quel driver ha avuto diversi bug in passato.

Se ci provi fammi sapere (anche messaggio in privato). Viceversa se ci riesco se vuoi ti informo

----------

## blackgenio

ok provo a darci un'occhio casomai ti passo l'info   :Razz: 

ma per curiosità che kernel usi?

io 2.6.5

----------

## blackgenio

leggendo i bugfix del kernel 2.6.5 rispetto al 2.6.4

dovrebbero esserci delle modifiche al modulo ...

prova ad utilizzare il modulo del nuovo kernel

magari tutto si metta a posto ..cia ciaoo

----------

## Aleksandra

Io ho la stessa scheda madre e con il kernel della serie 2.4 ho avuto un sacco di problemi ( il mio amico xchris ha dovuto modificare i sorgenti del driver a mano....   :Embarassed:  ) utilizzando il kernel 2.6.1 funziona alla perfezione con il supporto compilato nel kernel 

```
<*> Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support
```

Non ci rinunciare  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## paman

A me il 2.6 non compila neanche con gentoo. Con arch linux andava, ma la scheda di rete continuava ad avere problemi.  Non è che puoi passarmi i sorgenti modificati? Cmq ora ci riprovo. Sono satollo e sazio per il pranzo pasquale, e come direbbe Paolo Bitta (mi ci faccio la firma) :

"Chi la dura...la dura!"

----------

## Aleksandra

 *paman wrote:*   

> A me il 2.6 non compila neanche con gentoo. 

   :Shocked:  cidenti...

 *paman wrote:*   

> Non è che puoi passarmi i sorgenti modificati? 

 

yesssssss li ho conservati se mi mandi un indiriss di mail in pvt spedisco con le istruzioni che ricordo..  (speriamo in bene)   :Wink: 

----------

## blackgenio

Help  :Razz: P

ma memtest esiste sul cd gentoo 2004.0 ?

il cd 1.4 di gentoo dovrebbe averlo però 

non riesco a finire il caricamento del kernel

sulla mia scheda madre

qualche suggerimento?

ciao e grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> il cd 1.4 di gentoo dovrebbe averlo però 
> 
> non riesco a finire il caricamento del kernel
> 
> sulla mia scheda madre
> ...

 

memtest86 non é un programma da far funzionare una volta avviato linux ma un programma da avviare al posto di linux.

Lo trovi tra le opzioni di boot appena parte il CD (non vorrei far casino tra gentoo, knoppix e quant'altro, ma se non sbaglio premendo F2 ottieni l'elenco delle opzioni disponibili).

----------

## Kralizek

cerca memtest su google...

ti scarichi la iso (sono pochi k) la burni su un RW e booti da lì...  :Smile: 

EDIT: ho consigliato l'RW perchè non vale buttare un CD-R per meno di un mega... finanche la SIAE ci sputerebbe in faccia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blackgenio

ho provato memtest per 10 minuti

ha rilevato 33000 errori

che dite è normale ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> ho provato memtest per 10 minuti
> 
> ha rilevato 33000 errori
> 
> che dite è normale ?  

 

mica tanto.

i 512 sono su un banco unico o su due? perché se su due provali separatamente....

----------

## blackgenio

sono 2 kingstone in kit

quindi fatte e testate "in teoria" per

andare in dual channel

adesso provo a rompere il dual channel e poi

le provo singole poi vi dico 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> sono 2 kingstone in kit
> 
> quindi fatte e testate "in teoria" per
> 
> andare in dual channel
> ...

 

Di questo non ne dubitavo (dato che all'inizio hai detto la marca supponevo che, nel caso, erano uguali  :Wink:  )... diciamo che il mio suggerimento era per capire quale delle due é bacata  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blackgenio

ho sotituito le kingstone con altre due uguali

ho fatto girare memtest con opzione full per 5 ore

errori rilevati 0

diciamo 1 gg e mezzo di lavoro senza problemi

questa mattina compilo mozilla firefoz 0.8-r2 e crick !!!

piantato tutto di nuovo ....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

è un periodo veramente in cui me ne capitano di tutti i colori

3 hd rotti in 15 gg il mio pc che continua a dare noie

sono demoralizzato ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> è un periodo veramente in cui me ne capitano di tutti i colori
> 
> 3 hd rotti in 15 gg il mio pc che continua a dare noie
> 
> 

 

Credo che possa essere un problema di alimentazione.

O di (sur)riscaldamento all'interno del case.

----------

## blackgenio

non credo purtroppo   :Crying or Very sad:   ....

è un maxitower chieftec con alimentatore da 500 doppia ventola certificato

3 ventole anteriori per la ventilazione 

2 ventole posteriori di estrazione

un gioiello ... che quando serve è da rottamare ...

secondo voi è possibile che sia la scheda video?

o per forza escludendo tutto è la scheda madre ?

provo oggi a togliere le ram dal dual channel e metterle singole

provo anche a mettere i settaggi del bios in modalità cariola

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> secondo voi è possibile che sia la scheda video?
> 
> 

 

E' vero che "tutto può essere", ma onestamente la scheda video mi sembra strano. A meno che non sia fonte di strani problemi (la ventolina butta l'aria calda addosso agli HD e alle RAM o menate simi)

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> o per forza escludendo tutto è la scheda madre ?
> 
> 

 

Eliminando il resto si.

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> provo oggi a togliere le ram dal dual channel e metterle singole
> 
> 

 

Ma hai rifatto il memtest <<post-mozilla-crash>>?

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> provo anche a mettere i settaggi del bios in modalità cariola

 

Si, anche questo é un buon tentativo.

----------

## blackgenio

ho rifatto questa mattina il test post Mozilla crash

fra 5 min passo da casa e controllo i risultati ...

sono 5 ore che va .. dovrebbe beccare sicuramente

un eventuale problema ..

cmq passo da casa e poi vi faccio sapere

Ciao e grazie[/quote]

----------

## blackgenio

Eccomi qua

il test ha concluso con 0 errori

adesso ho tolto il dual channel e ho acceso

mentre stò scrivendo questo post stò anche compilando

mozilla-firefox 0.8-r2 .. vediamo un pò che succede

anche se i blocchi non avvengono quando il pc e' sotto carico ..

sono casuali .. non riesco ad associarli ad una particolare momento o operazione .. 

vendo tutto e mi do all'ippica ..   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> mentre stò scrivendo questo post stò anche compilando
> 
> mozilla-firefox 0.8-r2 .. vediamo un pò che succede
> 
> anche se i blocchi non avvengono quando il pc e' sotto carico ..
> ...

 

Boh, a questo punto prova a dare una controllata anche a questo disco rigido.

L'energia elettrica in casa tua é regolare? O a volte vedi le lampadine che accusano un calo di tensione e cose simili?

Abiti vicino Messina? Ad esempio a Canneto di Caronia....

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Abiti vicino Messina? Ad esempio a Canneto di Caronia....

 

 :Laughing: 

blackgenio: con che CFLAGS hai compilato il sistema?

----------

## blackgenio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> blackgenio: con che CFLAGS hai compilato il sistema ?
> 
> 

 

CFLAGS="-03 -mcpu=pentium4 -funroll-loops -pipe

nulla di particolare credo

----------

## blackgenio

seguendo le indicazioni di MyZelf ho provato a ricompilare il kernel

togliendo il supporto multiprocessore e devo dire che per ora tutto funziona.

l'ho strizzato per 2 ore e nno ha ceduto ...

cmq solo il tempo mi confermerà la risoluzione del problema

incrociate le dita e vegliate su di me   :Cool: 

----------

## blackgenio

niente da fare ...

i blocchi si sono riverificati ....

in questo momento stò usando il kernel

2.6.5-r1 

ho provato a compilarlo con e senza supporto smp

ma i blocchi persistono

il tentativo di questa mattina è quello di utilizzare i driver

ati-3.2.8 invece dei 3.7.6-r1 che utilizzo di solito

per ora siamo ad un'ora di funzionamento e tutto è ok

se conoscete qualche luogo santo o se avete qualche suggerimento

sono qui

ciao e grazie

----------

## ulric

Secondo me i principali indiziati sono:

1) memoria

2) alimentatore

3) scheda madre

Ho avuto esperienza di una serverino di sviluppo che si bloccava dopo intervalli di tempo variabili tra 2 ore a 24 ore e quasi mai sotto carico. Cambiata la ram è andato tutto a posto.

Ho sperimentato anche riavvii casuali con le stesse caratteristiche di cui sopra ed era colpa dell'alimentatore che peraltro sembrava funzionare.

Se può servire...

----------

## blackgenio

ti ringrazio ..

il pc in questione è da ieri mattina che va senza blocchi

è bastato cambiare i driver video ATI e metterne una versione più vecchia.

O almeno per ora tutto sembra funzionare.

L'alimentatore è cmq un componente che proverò in settimana a cambiare.

Un motivo di blocco invece è causato dal disco esterno firewire.

Ho rilevato che dopo qualche minuto di trasferimento dati mi blocca il pc.

Proverò a farlo funzionare con cavo usb e poi vedo.

----------

## randomaze

 *blackgenio wrote:*   

> il pc in questione è da ieri mattina che va senza blocchi
> 
> è bastato cambiare i driver video ATI e metterne una versione più vecchia.
> 
> O almeno per ora tutto sembra funzionare.
> ...

 

Se vuoi prova ad emergere OpenOffice come test  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blackgenio

openoggice è già installato

quando compilo non ho nessun problema di compilazione

e non ne ho mai avuti.

Tranne naturalmente quando inspiegabilmente si blocca tutto

e devo dire che sotto carico non si è mai inchiodato.

Le uniche coincidenze trovate sono il disco esterno firewire

e la partenza dello screensaver (opengl)

Per lo screen saver ho installato i driver Ati 3.2.8 mentre

per il disco firewire per ora evito di attaccarlo ...

lo proverò ad usare tramite l'usb 2.0 poi vediamo

Ciao e grazie

----------

